# salga el sol y caliente la tierra



## Usuario123abc

Hay frases que parecen (o son) imperativas pero son en tercera persona, por ejemplo:

Muchas veces expresan deseos o ruegos, aunque en otras son claros mandatos.

Salga el sol y caliente la tierra.
No venga esa desgracia sobre el pueblo.
Venga ahora a mí tu favor, el cual habías antes prometido.
Sean llenas las arcas del rey.
Publíquese el decreto.

Mi duda es ¿los verbos están en imperativo o en subjuntivo? ¿Existe el imperativo en tercera persona? (sin tener en cuenta las construcciones con "usted")
Gracias.


----------



## soplamocos

Estan en subjuntivo, en sí no expresan mandato, sino deseo: (quiero que) salga el sol, (quiero que) se publique el decreto. El imperativo no tiene formas para todas las personas, en tanto que exige un interlocutor directo solo funciona con la segunda persona (singular o plural). A lo mejor, en algún caso, podría considerarse también la primera plural. Pero ojo, porque el "usted" es segunda persona, pero la conjugación es idéntica a la tercera persona. Aunque, vamos, que es medio difícil eso de dar órdenes con "usted".


----------



## Usuario123abc

¿Entonces no existe el imperativo en tercera persona, sino que es siempre subjuntivo? (Aclaro una vez más: sin considerar las contrucciones con "usted")


----------



## Usuario123abc

soplamocos said:


> Aunque, vamos, que es medio difícil eso de dar órdenes con "usted".



No me parece, por Ej:

- Hola. ¿Cómo hago para llegar hasta la catedral?
- Buen día señor. *Siga* derecho dos cuadras más, luego *doble* a la derecha, y *continúe* otras tres cuadras.


----------



## hual

Hola,

No existe imperativo en tercera persona porque ésta (exceptuando usted/ustedes) no remite a los participantes en el acto de habla (yo, tú, vos, usted, nosotros, vosostros, ustedes) sino a referentes ajenos a dicho acto. De ellos hablamos pero a ellos no les hablamos, condición _sine qua non_ para que pudiéramos darles órdenes. Las formas verbales del mensaje inicial de este hijo pertenecen al modo subjuntivo y expresan deseo, como en el Padre nuestro: _Venga a nosotros tu reino _o la versión más antigua _Vénganos el tu reino._


----------



## Usuario123abc

hual said:


> como en el Padre nuestro: _Venga a nosotros tu reino _o la versión más antigua _Vénganos el tu reino._



Bueno, justamente en la Biblia hay ciertos casos en que sería difícil de decir que no son órdenes dadas en tercera persona:

Y dijo Dios: *sea la luz*, y fue la luz.

De todas maneras aplicando la regla general, debería ser considerado que es modo subjuntivo (según entiendo), como "*publíquese* el decreto".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Sucede que hay una gradación desde una orden perentoria a una sutil sugerencia, y para todo tenemos un solo imperativo.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Kaxgufen said:


> Sucede que hay una gradación desde una orden perentoria a una sutil sugerencia, y para todo tenemos un solo imperativo.



¿Habrás querido decir un solo *subjuntivo*?


----------



## Rodal

Yo pondría un "que" antes de empezar la oración expresando un deseo en subjuntivo pero también se usa sin la conjunción y en imperativo como en el caso de "hágase la luz".


----------



## Usuario123abc

Hola. Gracias a todos.
¿Pero entonces cómo sería la cosa? ¿Todos los imperativos en tercera persona se consideran subjuntivos o no?

Me parece que este es un tema discutido donde hay diferentes opiniones, pero yo necesito formarme una para poder tener un criterio.


----------



## soplamocos

No estoy seguro, pero creo que el problema es que _hágase o publíquese _parecen imperativos por la posición del acento y por el sentido que añade ese _se, _el cual, creo, es un complemento de dativo de interés. Ojalá aparezca alguien que la tenga clara con esos complementos y aclare la cosa.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Usuario123abc said:


> ¿Habrás querido decir un solo *subjuntivo*?


¿Cuantos imperativos tiene el castellano? (el imperativo negativo, ese sí que es un subjuntivo)
En cambio subjuntivos (o sea tiempos del modo subjuntivo):
que yo ame, que yo haya amado
que yo temiese, que yo hubiese temido
que yo temiera, que yo hubiera temido 
que yo partiere, que yo hubiere partido

...cuento ocho.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿Cuantos imperativos tiene el castellano? (el imperativo negativo, ese sí que es un subjuntivo)
> En cambio subjuntivos (o sea tiempos del modo subjuntivo):
> que yo ame, que yo haya amado
> que yo temiese, que yo hubiese temido
> que yo temiera, que yo hubiera temido
> que yo partiere, que yo hubiere partido
> 
> ...cuento ocho.



¿Y adónde ves tú que hay "gradaciones" en el modo imperativo?
Realmente no sé qué quisiste decir entonces.


----------



## Usuario123abc

soplamocos said:


> No estoy seguro, pero creo que el problema es que _hágase o publíquese _parecen imperativos por la posición del acento y por el sentido que añade ese _se, _el cual, creo, es un complemento de dativo de interés. Ojalá aparezca alguien que la tenga clara con esos complementos y aclare la cosa.



Sí, ojalá.
Yo por lo que leí parece ser un tema controvertido, parece ser que diferentes autores tienen diferentes posiciones al respecto.
En mi opinión, hay oraciones en tercera persona que sí son imperativas, porque se usa esa voz pasiva o voz media para decirle al que tienes al frente que tal cosa tiene que ser hecha, y que es una órden.
Por otro lado también hay ciertas oraciones que podrían verse como imperativas en primera persona, como "seamos honestos".

Pero claro, si les agregas un "que" o un "quiero que" imaginario, todo se hace subjuntivo.

Yo estoy haciendo un trabajo de clasificación de palabras de un texto, según la morfología, no es que pregunto por curiosidad o por investigar cosas raras.

Y por ahora tengo la idea de tomar la postura de solo considerar los imperativos en segunda persona y lo demás considerarlo todo subjuntivo, más que todo por razones prácticas de simplificarme el trabajo, ya que en muchos casos me es difícil diferenciar si son órdenes o deseos, pero todavía no he tomado la decisión definitiva, por eso sigo a la expectativa de opiniones.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Usuario123abc said:


> ¿Y adónde ves tú que hay "gradaciones" en el modo imperativo?
> Realmente no sé qué quisiste decir entonces.


¿donde digo yo que hay gradaciones en el modo imperativo? 
Si quiero cruzar la calle junto con mi sobrinito le digo "*Dame* la mano"(aunque podría reemplazarlo por un "sería bueno que me dieras la mano para cruzar").
Uso el mismo tiempo verbal que el motochorro con el yanqui:*"Dame* la mochila".


----------



## Alemanita

Me enseñaron que el único imperativo que existe en castellano, que viene directamente del latín, es el de la segunda persona singular y plural. Para los imperativos negativos y los de cortesía (usted/ustedes) hay que usar el subjuntivo, que entonces pasa a desempeñar la función de imperativo, y se agrega el pronombre al final, al contrario de lo que se hace cuando se lo usa como subjuntivo puro y duro - deme la mano / quiero que me de la mano. Usando el pronombre usted/ustedes es imposible dirigirse directamente a una persona, es como si dijeras: quiero que el señor (=usted) haga tal y tal cosa. No se pueden impartir órdenes a alguien que prácticamente 'no está'.
Saludos.


----------



## Jonno

Aunque el latín no nos haya dejado en herencia ciertas *formas* de imperativo eso no implica que en español no tengamos esa *función*, y por tanto nos veamos obligados a recurrir al subjuntivo.

Es decir, me parece absurdo que no se pueda ordenar algo a alguien con tratamiento de usted o ustedes. Lo único que cambia respecto al tú o vosotros es el tratamiento de respeto, pero el receptor de la orden sigue siendo la misma persona en la misma situación.

El "quiero que" lo tenemos en mente por "contaminación" del verdadero subjuntivo, pero en abstracto no existe.


----------



## hual

Usuario123abc said:


> Bueno, justamente en la Biblia hay ciertos casos en que sería difícil de decir que no son órdenes dadas en tercera persona:
> 
> Y dijo Dios: *sea la luz*, y fue la luz.
> 
> De todas maneras aplicando la regla general, debería ser considerado que es modo subjuntivo (según entiendo), como "*publíquese* el decreto".


Hola,

En _Hágase la luz y la luz_ se hizo (versión conocida por mí), Dios alude a la luz pero no se dirige a ella, puesto que ésta no existe aún. Si se tratara de una orden, el Creador diría: _hazte, luz._


----------



## hual

soplamocos said:


> No estoy seguro, pero creo que el problema es que _hágase o publíquese _parecen imperativos por la posición del acento y por el sentido que añade ese _se, _el cual, creo, es un complemento de dativo de interés. Ojalá aparezca alguien que la tenga clara con esos complementos y aclare la cosa.


Hola,

El clítico "se" de _publíquese el decreto_ es parte integrante de los verbos de las oraciones pasivas reflejas, o sea de aquellas que se construyen a partir de verbos transitivos que son objeto de transformación pasiva. No se trata por tanto de un dativo de interés, ya que éste sólo se desempeña como objeto indirecto.


----------



## soplamocos

hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> El clítico "se" de _publíquese el decreto_ es parte integrante de los verbos de las oraciones pasivas reflejas, o sea de aquellas que se construyen a partir de verbos transitivos que son objeto de transformación pasiva. No se trata por tanto de un dativo de interés, ya que éste sólo se desempeña como objeto indirecto.



Pero, si así fuese, debería aceptar el refuerzo de _a sí mismo_ ¿o no?: _El decreto publíquese a sí mismo_, me resulta un sin sentido.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Kaxgufen said:


> ¿*donde digo yo que hay gradaciones* en el modo imperativo?





Kaxgufen said:


> *Sucede que hay una gradación* desde una orden perentoria a una sutil sugerencia, y para todo tenemos un solo imperativo.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Alemanita said:


> Me enseñaron que el único imperativo que existe en castellano, que viene directamente del latín, es el de la segunda persona singular y plural. Para los imperativos negativos y los de cortesía (usted/ustedes) hay que usar el subjuntivo, que entonces pasa a desempeñar la función de imperativo, y se agrega el pronombre al final, al contrario de lo que se hace cuando se lo usa como subjuntivo puro y duro - deme la mano / quiero que me de la mano. Usando el pronombre usted/ustedes es imposible dirigirse directamente a una persona, es como si dijeras: quiero que el señor (=usted) haga tal y tal cosa. No se pueden impartir órdenes a alguien que prácticamente 'no está'.
> Saludos.



En realidad eso acá en Argentina no es así.
"Vaya hasta la esquina" es una órden al 100% y sí que la persona está presente.
Está en tercera persona por la cortesía del usted, en lugar de usar tú o vos.

Como colateral: tampoco diríamos acá en segunda persona "vé a la esquina", sino "andá a la esquina".

Otro comentario que agrego es que el "usted" no solo se usa por cortesía, sino algunas veces también para no dar confianza y mantener la distancia.
Por ejemplo: "soldado, vaya hasta la esquina", no es por cortesía hacia el soldado que el teniente lo trata así, sino para no darle confianza, porque tutearlo (tratarlo de tú o de vos) sería darle confianza y no mantener la distancia, que el teniente quiere mantener no tanto por respeto al soldado sino más bien por respeto hacia él, porque al tutear, es decir al dirigirse en segunda persona, muchas veces abre la puerta a que eso sea recíproco.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Jonno said:


> Aunque el latín no nos haya dejado en herencia ciertas *formas* de imperativo eso no implica que en español no tengamos esa *función*, y por tanto nos veamos obligados a recurrir al subjuntivo.
> 
> Es decir, me parece absurdo que no se pueda ordenar algo a alguien con tratamiento de usted o ustedes. Lo único que cambia respecto al tú o vosotros es el tratamiento de respeto, pero el receptor de la orden sigue siendo la misma persona en la misma situación.
> 
> El "quiero que" lo tenemos en mente por "contaminación" del verdadero subjuntivo, pero en abstracto no existe.



Exacto. Pienso lo mismo: que no son realistas esos planteos.
Nada de que "quiero que", sino que "lo haces porque yo lo digo". Eso es lo que en realidad está en mente en esas situaciones.


----------



## hual

soplamocos said:


> Pero, si así fuese, debería aceptar el refuerzo de _a sí mismo_ ¿o no?: _El decreto publíquese a sí mismo_, me resulta un sin sentido.


Claro que es un sinsentido, ya que sólo en oraciones reflejas propiamente dichas y no pasivas reflejas, es posible añadir "a sí/mí/tí/... mismo", por ej.:  _se culpa a sí mismo_, _me perjudico a mí mismo_, etc.


----------



## Usuario123abc

hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> En _Hágase la luz y la luz_ se hizo (versión conocida por mí), Dios alude a la luz pero no se dirige a ella, puesto que ésta no existe aún. Si se tratara de una orden, el Creador diría: _hazte, luz._



Yo lo veo como una orden. Y sin embargo está en tercera persona.
¿A quién se la dio? No sabría decirlo, si a la misma luz o a alguien.
Más probablemente no fue a la luz porque sino diría, como dices, "hazte luz", y no parece que tendía sentido eso.
"Haced la luz" tampoco tendría sentido porque tendría que especificar a quién le estaba hablando.
Se podría inferir el "que": "que la luz se haga" o "que la luz sea hecha", pero de todas maneras sigue siendo una órden.

Si eso es subjuntivo tendríamos entonces que admitir que el subjuntivo sirve para impartir órdenes.

Sería lo mismo que "publíquese el decreto".

En cuanto a si es "hágase la luz" o "sea la luz", son solo diferentes versiones, ya que las Biblias son traducciones del hebreo, por lo tanto depende de como le pareció más apropiado o más claro traducirlo al traductor.


----------



## Usuario123abc

soplamocos said:


> Pero, si así fuese, debería aceptar el refuerzo de _a sí mismo_ ¿o no?: _El decreto publíquese a sí mismo_, me resulta un sin sentido.



No, la orden es que el decreto tiene que quedar publicado. Los que están escuchando son los resposables de que el decreto llegue a ese estado de publicación. Están encomendados a hacer esa tarea.

No es que le van a responder "el decreto sigue sin publicarse porque se ve que no entendió que se tenía que publicar".


----------



## Usuario123abc

Bueno, en conclusión creo que el imperativo sirve para dar órdenes, pero además las órdenes pueden darse usando otros tiempos verbales y no dejan de ser órdenes con total valor imperativo igualmente.

Por ejemplo:

"Se determinó que Juan deberá presentarse en el juzgado el jueves"
"Se determinó que Juan debe presentarse en el juzgado el jueves"
"Se determinó que Juan se presente en el juzgado el jueves"

Y Juan ni siquiera está en ese momento ahí presente, pero le van a hacer llegar la órden.

Es decir que hay formas de dar órdenes sin usar el imperativo y sin que la persona esté presente.


----------



## hual

En la cosmogonía cristiana, el Creador, en las sucesivas etapas (días) de la creación, habla consigo mismo ("hagamos al hombre...") y mal puede dar a nadie la orden de crear la luz (me refiero al "que la luz sea hecha" de Usuario123abc). Dicho esto, si bien es verdad que las expresiones bíblicas referidas a la creación suenan a mandatos, me inclino más bien a pensar que se trata de expresiones de voluntad de que las cosas, como la luz, sean, existan.


----------



## hual

Usuario123abc said:


> Bueno, en conclusión creo que el imperativo sirve para dar órdenes, pero además las órdenes pueden darse usando otros tiempos verbales y no dejan de ser órdenes con total valor imperativo igualmente.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> "Se determinó que Juan deberá presentarse en el juzgado el jueves"
> "Se determinó que Juan debe presentarse en el juzgado el jueves"
> "Se determinó que Juan se presente en el juzgado el jueves"
> 
> Y Juan ni siquiera está en ese momento ahí presente, pero le van a hacer llegar la órden.
> 
> Es decir que hay formas de dar órdenes sin usar el imperativo y sin que la persona esté presente.



Para ser estrictos, en estos enunciados, podemos diferenciar solamente dos cosas: 1/ un acto de determinación, cuyo objeto es la comparecencia de Juan ante el juzgado, y 2/ la obligatoriedad de dicha comparecencia. Hasta aquí, no hay ninguna orden. Luego se impartirá una orden a quien corresponda para que, como vos mismo decís, la lleve a Juan para que se notifique.

Una vez más, si en estos enunciados no aparece ningún imperativo, modo gramatical que usamos para expresar ordenes/mandatos, ello se debe a que en dichos enunciados se alude a Juan pero no se le dirige la palabra por no estar allí.


----------



## Jonno

De acuerdo con hual. Hay muchas formas de expresar obligatoriedad de hacer algo, pero eso no son verbos en imperativo.

Lo que yo decía es diferente: puedes ordenar a Fulano que haga algo usando la forma de tú. ¿Por qué, estrictamente hablando, no se puede usar una forma de usted? Porque no hemos heredado esa forma verbal del latín, puesto que no existía, ni hemos creado una específica en español para suplir esa necesidad. 

Para ello usamos el subjuntivo, pero porque no tenemos otra cosa. Lo que sucede es que en realidad no lo usamos como subjuntivo, sino como si fuera un verdadero imperativo. Si pensamos en ello en abstracto no es otra forma de dar órdenes, es la misma.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Bueno, listo, ya decidí considerar solo imperativo lo dicho en segunda persona y lo demás subjuntivo (sean en realidad órdenes o no).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jilar

A ver, usuario, para que sea imperativo, luego orden tal como la entendemos, debe ser a una segunda persona, u objeto animado, en singular o plural.
Si miras cualquier verbo verás los imperativos propiamente dichos, sólo hay imperativos para tú/usted y para vosotros/ustedes, o sea, la segunda persona del singular, con trato de tú o de usted, y la del plural igualmente con cada trato.
Fuera de ahí no hay más imperativos.
No puedes ordenar a un objeto inanimado, como sería el sol, una casa, un coche. Y tampoco puedes ordenar (usar el imperativo) a personas que no tratas directamente.

Imagina esta situación: Un policía te para, tú ibas conduciendo, y él te dice:
-Bájese del coche.

Te está dando una orden y para ello usa el imperativo, concretamente tratándote de usted, porque también podría haberte dicho: Bájate del coche. (ahora el trato de tú)
Sea como sea está emitiendo una orden, y como esa orden es directa sobre quien la debe ejecutar puede usar el imperativo.

Ahora bien, imagínate la misma situación, pero ahora hay dos policías, uno se acerca a ti, y el otro queda en su coche. El que está junto a ti te dice:
-Espere aquí un momento que voy a consultar con mi compañero.
(Ese "espere" es una orden para ti, y él usa el imperativo)

Se juntan ambos policías y el del coche le dice a s compañero:
-Dile que se baje del coche.

Ese "di" es una orden del poli al otro, y usa el imperativo (hablan directamente uno con el otro), pero ese "baje" no es ninguna orden (no es un imperativo, aunque tiene la misma forma que lo que realmente es, un subjuntivo). Porque la acción de "bajar" se refiere a ti, y tú no estás delante de ese policía que está hablando con su compañero, por lo tanto el policía del coche no te puede ordenar nada, ya que no habla directamente contigo.

De nuevo se acerca el policía de antes a ti y repite lo que ha dicho su compañero:
(Podría decirlo de varias formas y una de ellas será la ya anotada, que dirigiéndose a ti directamente te diga: -Bájese del coche (uso del imperativo, una orden)
O bien podría repetir lo que dijo su compañero:
-Dice mi compañero que se baje del coche. (No es ningún imperativo, ya que está repitiendo lo dicho por su compañero, y para ser imperativo tendría que estar hablando directamente contigo, el del coche quiero decir, pero, obviamente es una orden, el sentido común nos dice que este policía que habla con nosotros simplemente está repitiendo lo dicho por su compañero ... y si no queremos tender problemas deberíamos entender que nos está ordenando, aunque mediante un terceron, que nos bajemos del coche.

Para el caso de hablar sobre objetos inanimados:
-Apáguese el sol / Evapórese el agua / Ablándense las rocas.

No es ningún imperativo. No tienen voluntad propia así que tampoco se les podría ordenar algo en concreto.
Simplemente son expresiones, donde se usa el subjuntivo, para dar a entender que quieres que eso se cumpla, sí, como si realmente pudieras obligarles/ordenarles, a imagen y semejanza de frases iguales pero hacia personas o animales, pero que, en realidad, visto desde un punto de vista gramatical, de imperativo no tiene nada, bueno, sí, que comparte la forma con el subjuntivo. Y de ahí el lío que tienes y otros pueden tener.

Los ejemplos que pones de Juan y el juzgado, ahí no hay ningún imperativo. ¿Qué pasa realmente? Que es como el caso cuando te paran ambos policías, por la información de la frase todos sabemos que un juez ha ordenado tales acciones, pero, imperativo lo que se dice imperativo no hay ninguno.
Lo habría si pones, por ejemplo:
El juez dirigiéndose a Juan;
-Sr. Juan, *escuche* mi resolución. *Salga* por esa puerta y olvidemos/*olvide* todo este asunto.

Imperativos sólo son los marcados en negrita. Si te fijas, _olvide_, también puede ser subjuntivo, comparte la misma forma, pero está claro que si yo hablo directamente con una persona y le digo: salga y olvide, estoy usando el imperativo para ordenarle esas dos cosas.
En cambio, como para "nosotros" no hay tal imperativo, el tal "olvidemos" queda claro que es subjuntivo.
En ambos casos, ya sea imperativo como subjuntivo, la persona a la que me dirijo puede hacer lo que prefiera. Incluso en el ejemplo con el guardia, que te bajes o no del coche es decisión tuya, pues tienes voluntad propia, cosa que ni tiene el sol, ni la luna, ni las rocas, ...
El imperativo sirve para dar órdenes, sí, pero eso no quiere decir que luego el ordenado las cumpla. De ahí usar el subjuntivo cuando las personas a las que nos referimos no son la segunda persona concretamente.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Jonno said:


> De acuerdo con hual. Hay muchas formas de expresar obligatoriedad de hacer algo, pero eso no son verbos en imperativo.
> 
> Lo que yo decía es diferente: puedes ordenar a Fulano que haga algo usando la forma de tú. ¿Por qué, estrictamente hablando, no se puede usar una forma de usted? Porque no hemos heredado esa forma verbal del latín, puesto que no existía, ni hemos creado una específica en español para suplir esa necesidad.
> 
> Para ello usamos el subjuntivo, pero porque no tenemos otra cosa. Lo que sucede es que en realidad no lo usamos como subjuntivo, sino como si fuera un verdadero imperativo. Si pensamos en ello en abstracto no es otra forma de dar órdenes, es la misma.



Sí, ya vi que usamos el subjuntivo con carácter imperativo.

En cuanto al usted, yo creo que el lenguaje termina siendo de acuerdo a como se habla, y acá en Argentina se usa mucho el usted, e inclusive hay formas nuevas verbales; por ejemplo no decimos "mira tú" sino "mirá vos" (con acento en la á), no "come tú" sino "comé vos".

Si uno le quiere encontrar el origen, supongo que debe venir del vosotros, debe ser que vienen de "mirad vosotros" y "comed vosotros" y se transformaron en "mirá vos" y "comé vos". Ahora ¿por qué usaban el plural en lugar del singular para hablar? No lo sé.

Al fin el lenguaje termina siendo lo que se usa.
También pasa en España, y pasa en todos lados. Si uno lee español antiguo verá que era diferente al actual, había formas de hablar diferentes (o ahora hay diferentes a las antiguas).

En cuanto al usted y el vos, hasta el DLE cuando uno va a la conjugación de verbos salen estas nuevas formas.


----------



## Usuario123abc

jilar said:


> A ver, usuario, para que sea imperativo, luego orden tal como la entendemos, debe ser a una segunda persona, u objeto animado, en singular o plural.
> Si miras cualquier verbo verás los imperativos propiamente dichos, sólo hay imperativos para tú/usted y para vosotros/ustedes, o sea, la segunda persona del singular, con trato de tú o de usted, y la del plural igualmente con cada trato.
> Fuera de ahí no hay más imperativos.
> No puedes ordenar a un objeto inanimado, como sería el sol, una casa, un coche. Y tampoco puedes ordenar (usar el imperativo) a personas que no tratas directamente.
> 
> Imagina esta situación: Un policía te para, tú ibas conduciendo, y él te dice:
> -Bájese del coche.
> 
> Te está dando una orden y para ello usa el imperativo, concretamente tratándote de usted, porque también podría haberte dicho: Bájate del coche. (ahora el trato de tú)
> Sea como sea está emitiendo una orden, y como esa orden es directa sobre quien la debe ejecutar puede usar el imperativo.
> 
> Ahora bien, imagínate la misma situación, pero ahora hay dos policías, uno se acerca a ti, y el otro queda en su coche. El que está junto a ti te dice:
> -Espere aquí un momento que voy a consultar con mi compañero.
> (Ese "espere" es una orden para ti, y él usa el imperativo)
> 
> Se juntan ambos policías y el del coche le dice a s compañero:
> -Dile que se baje del coche.
> 
> Ese "di" es una orden del poli al otro, y usa el imperativo (hablan directamente uno con el otro), pero ese "baje" no es ninguna orden (no es un imperativo, aunque tiene la misma forma que lo que realmente es, un subjuntivo). Porque la acción de "bajar" se refiere a ti, y tú no estás delante de ese policía que está hablando con su compañero, por lo tanto el policía del coche no te puede ordenar nada, ya que no habla directamente contigo.
> 
> De nuevo se acerca el policía de antes a ti y repite lo que ha dicho su compañero:
> (Podría decirlo de varias formas y una de ellas será la ya anotada, que dirigiéndose a ti directamente te diga: -Bájese del coche (uso del imperativo, una orden)
> O bien podría repetir lo que dijo su compañero:
> -Dice mi compañero que se baje del coche. (No es ningún imperativo, ya que está repitiendo lo dicho por su compañero, y para ser imperativo tendría que estar hablando directamente contigo, el del coche quiero decir, pero, obviamente es una orden, el sentido común nos dice que este policía que habla con nosotros simplemente está repitiendo lo dicho por su compañero ... y si no queremos tender problemas deberíamos entender que nos está ordenando, aunque mediante un terceron, que nos bajemos del coche.
> 
> Para el caso de hablar sobre objetos inanimados:
> -Apáguese el sol / Evapórese el agua / Ablándense las rocas.
> 
> No es ningún imperativo. No tienen voluntad propia así que tampoco se les podría ordenar algo en concreto.
> Simplemente son expresiones, donde se usa el subjuntivo, para dar a entender que quieres que eso se cumpla, sí, como si realmente pudieras obligarles/ordenarles, a imagen y semejanza de frases iguales pero hacia personas o animales, pero que, en realidad, visto desde un punto de vista gramatical, de imperativo no tiene nada, bueno, sí, que comparte la forma con el subjuntivo. Y de ahí el lío que tienes y otros pueden tener.
> 
> Los ejemplos que pones de Juan y el juzgado, ahí no hay ningún imperativo. ¿Qué pasa realmente? Que es como el caso cuando te paran ambos policías, por la información de la frase todos sabemos que un juez ha ordenado tales acciones, pero, imperativo lo que se dice imperativo no hay ninguno.
> Lo habría si pones, por ejemplo:
> El juez dirigiéndose a Juan;
> -Sr. Juan, *escuche* mi resolución. *Salga* por esa puerta y olvidemos/*olvide* todo este asunto.
> 
> Imperativos sólo son los marcados en negrita. Si te fijas, _olvide_, también puede ser subjuntivo, comparte la misma forma, pero está claro que si yo hablo directamente con una persona y le digo: salga y olvide, estoy usando el imperativo para ordenarle esas dos cosas.
> En cambio, como para "nosotros" no hay tal imperativo, el tal "olvidemos" queda claro que es subjuntivo.
> En ambos casos, ya sea imperativo como subjuntivo, la persona a la que me dirijo puede hacer lo que prefiera. Incluso en el ejemplo con el guardia, que te bajes o no del coche es decisión tuya, pues tienes voluntad propia, cosa que ni tiene el sol, ni la luna, ni las rocas, ...
> El imperativo sirve para dar órdenes, sí, pero eso no quiere decir que luego el ordenado las cumpla. De ahí usar el subjuntivo cuando las personas a las que nos referimos no son la segunda persona concretamente.



Ok, bueno, gracias.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Una pregunta adicional relacionada:

Hay un caso especial con el verbo ir:

"*Vamos* y comencemos la fiesta".
¿Cómo debe considerarse?
Porque "vamos" es presente del indicativo, pero ahí se usa con el sentido de mandato o deseo ¿deberia entonces añadirse como una variante de subjuntivo, como variante alternativa del subjuntivo *vayamos*?

Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Alemanita said:


> Me enseñaron que el único imperativo que existe en castellano, que viene directamente del latín, es el de la segunda persona singular y plural. Para los imperativos negativos y los de cortesía (usted/ustedes) hay que usar el subjuntivo, que entonces pasa a desempeñar la función de imperativo, y se agrega el pronombre al final, al contrario de lo que se hace cuando se lo usa como subjuntivo puro y duro - deme la mano / quiero que me de la mano. Usando el pronombre usted/ustedes es imposible dirigirse directamente a una persona, es como si dijeras: quiero que el señor (=usted) haga tal y tal cosa. No se pueden impartir órdenes a alguien que prácticamente 'no está'.
> Saludos.





Jonno said:


> (...)
> 
> Lo que yo decía es diferente:* puedes ordenar a Fulano que haga algo usando la forma de tú*.
> 
> ¿Por qué, estrictamente hablando, no se puede usar una forma de *usted*? Porque *no hemos heredado esa forma verbal del latín*, puesto que no existía, ni hemos creado una específica en español para suplir esa necesidad.
> 
> Para ello usamos el subjuntivo, pero porque no tenemos otra cosa. Lo que sucede es que en realidad *no lo usamos como subjuntivo, sino como si fuera un verdadero imperativo*. Si pensamos en ello en abstracto no es otra forma de dar órdenes, es la misma.



Gracias, Jonno, eso era lo que yo quería decir.


----------



## hual

Usuario123abc said:


> Una pregunta adicional relacionada:
> 
> Hay un caso especial con el verbo ir:
> 
> "*Vamos* y comencemos la fiesta".
> ¿Cómo debe considerarse?
> Porque "vamos" es presente del indicativo, pero ahí se usa con el sentido de mandato o deseo ¿deberia entonces añadirse como una variante de subjuntivo, como variante alternativa del subjuntivo *vayamos*?
> 
> Gracias.


Hola,

En las lenguas se da con frecuencia -y el español no es ajeno a ello- que dos o más funciones gramaticales coincidan en una única forma. Dicho fenómeno de fusión morfémica se llama sincretismo lingüístico. Las dos formas del modo imperativo de 1a persona, vayamos y vamos, son sincréticas: en la primera de ellas se expresan el subjuntivo y el imperativo, y en la segunda, el indicativo y el imperativo.


----------



## Usuario123abc

hual said:


> *Las dos formas del modo imperativo de 1a persona*, vayamos y vamos, son sincréticas: en la primera de ellas se expresan el subjuntivo y el imperativo, y en la segunda, el indicativo y el imperativo.





jilar said:


> A ver, usuario, para que sea imperativo, luego orden tal como la entendemos, *debe ser a una segunda persona*, u objeto animado, en singular o plural.
> Si miras cualquier verbo verás los imperativos propiamente dichos, sólo hay imperativos para tú/usted y para vosotros/ustedes, o sea, *la segunda persona del singular, con trato de tú o de usted, y la del plural igualmente con cada trato.
> Fuera de ahí no hay más imperativos*.



¿Entonces hay o no imperativo en primera persona del plural?

Veo que las opiniones están divididas.
Inclusive en el DLE no hay, pero en la herramienta de conjugación de WR, sí ponen la opción de imperativo en primera persona del plural.


----------



## Agró

Usuario123abc said:


> ¿Entonces hay o no imperativo en primera persona del plural?


En sentido estricto, no, porque no hay una forma verbal específica a la 1ª persona del plural; pero nada impide formular un mandato o un deseo en referencia a la 1ª persona plural, solo que se hace en modo subjuntivo.


----------



## Usuario123abc

Agró said:


> En sentido estricto, no, porque no hay una forma verbal específica a la 1ª persona del plural; pero nada impide formular un mandato o un deseo en referencia a la 1ª persona plural, *solo que se hace en modo subjuntivo*.



Bueno, entonces vuelvo a la pregunta ¿"vamos" se puede agregar como una forma alternativa de subjuntivo, algo así como una abreviatura de "vayamos"?

*Vamos* al cine esta noche.


----------



## Agró

Para el caso concreto del verbo "ir", la wiki apunta lo siguiente (no parece que tenga relación con el subjuntivo):

"El verbo _ir_ para el imperativo de primera persona del plural usa generalmente el presente de indicativo, como en _vamos, niñas_."


----------



## Usuario123abc

Agró said:


> Para el caso concreto del verbo "ir", la wiki apunta lo siguiente (no parece que tenga relación con el subjuntivo):
> 
> "El verbo _ir_ para el imperativo de primera persona del plural usa generalmente el presente de indicativo, como en _vamos, niñas_."



Eso asume que existe tal cosa como *imperativo de primera persona*, y eso es parte de lo que se está discutiendo.


----------



## soplamocos

A ver, pasando en limpio lo dicho: imperativo propiamente dicho solo con tú, vos, vosotros. El resto, son otras formas que pueden ser usadas como imperativo, pero que no son estrictamente imperativos. Por ejemplo, también podemos usar el infinitivo para dar una orden: _¡A callar!_, y eso no hace que el infinitivo sea considerado imperativo.


----------



## Usuario123abc

soplamocos said:


> A ver, pasando en limpio lo dicho: imperativo propiamente dicho solo con tú, vos, vosotros. El resto, son otras formas que pueden ser usadas como imperativo, pero que no son estrictamente imperativos. Por ejemplo, también podemos usar el infinitivo para dar una orden: _¡A callar!_, y eso no hace que el infinitivo sea considerado imperativo.



¿Y en qué modo y tiempo comsiderarías esto?

*Vámonos* de aquí


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Usuario123abc said:


> ¿Y en qué modo y tiempo comsiderarías esto?
> 
> *Vámonos* de aquí


Hola.

Eso es un presente de indicativo. Con *función* imperativa.
Saludos


----------



## soplamocos

Me parece que el verbo ir, irse no es adecuado para buscar una regularidad, ya que debe ser el summun de las excepciones.

Probemos con lavar, lavarse.
En el caso de los verbos pronominales con un uso imperativo se utiliza la forma del subjuntivo + el pronombre, quitando la -s.
Por ejemplo:
Nosotros lavemos (subj.).
Nosotros lavémo(s)nos. (?)
Pero si hacemos la misma oración en forma negada la -s vuelve, porque ponemos el pronombre antes que la forma conjugada:
No nos lavemos.

Es si querés la misma forma que el subjuntivo. O si preferís una forma intermedia, ya que pierde la -s.
Quizás esa pérdida te sirva como regularidad para argumentar la existencia de una forma imperativa para los verbos pronominales (y solo en las afirmaciones, ya que al negar vuelve). Pero, habría que ver en alguna gramática el por qué de esa pérdida, ya que me parece más probable que se deba a causas fonéticas que a la modalidad.

Edito: Mirá acá, hay una comparación del imperativo entre francés y español que quizás te sirva. Y busca la nota 9, que dice en que casos hay formas imperativas y cuando son suplidas por subjuntivo, según Llorach (habrá que ver que dicen otros).


----------



## Usuario123abc

Yo estoy haciendo un trabajo donde en un texto necesito poner la morfología de cada palabra, y en el caso de los verbos esta consta de: modo, tiempo, persona y número.

Entonces el *vamos* es presente del indicativo.
Porque si las tuviera que poner por su función, hay varias formas de hacer oraciones con función imperativa, como se puede ver ahí en el link que pasó soplamocos:

¡A dormir! ¡No fumar!
¡Quietos!
¡A la cama!

De todas maneras se me hace raro decir que en oraciones tipo "*vamos* y tomemos la ciudad", el *vamos* es presente del indicativo.


----------



## soplamocos

Usuario123abc said:


> la morfología de cada palabra, y en el caso de los verbos esta consta de: modo, tiempo, persona, género y número.


Ojo, los verbos no presentan género.


----------



## hual

Usuario123abc said:


> ¿Entonces hay o no imperativo en primera persona del plural?
> 
> Veo que las opiniones están divididas.
> Inclusive en el DLE no hay, pero en la herramienta de conjugación de WR, sí ponen la opción de imperativo en primera persona del plural.


Y ¿cómo podría no haber un imperativo en primera persona del plural si ésta no es otra cosa que la suma de un tú o varios tú(s) y un yo?


----------



## Usuario123abc

soplamocos said:


> Ojo, los verbos no presentan género.



Bueno, en el caso de los participios sí: estaban dormid*a*s.


----------



## Usuario123abc

hual said:


> Y ¿cómo podría no haber un imperativo en primera persona del plural si ésta no es cosa cosa que la suma de un tú o varios tú(s) y un yo?



Claro, esa es una postura, y tiene esa lógica.


----------



## Doraemon-

Es imperativo, lo que ocurre es que el imperativo cuando no va en segunda persona se conjuga como el presente de subjuntivo (y también cuando el imperativo está en negativo):
-Hágase la luz
-Venga usted mañana
-Quiera Dios que no suceda
-No fumes
-Digámoslo claro
-Cantemos todos juntos

Pero por el uso queda claro que es un imperativo (se está dando una orden o un ruego, aunque no directamente a quien lo deba cumplir como oyente), pero es que además en castellano, salvo fórmulas de cortesía o similares que sustituyen a verbos en indicativo, que siempre podrían usarse de esa manera con el mismo sentido ("quisiera que me dijera..."->"querría que me dijera..."), el modo subjuntivo en su forma estricta solo puede usarse en frases subordinadas.


----------



## Doraemon-

Usuario123abc said:


> Bueno, en el caso de los participios sí: estaban dormid*a*s.


Ahí no tiene función verbal, sino de adjectivo. Lleva género como lo llevaría "están amarillas" o "están despiertas" (el participio es despertado, no despierto).
El único caso en que un adjetivo con función verbal puede tener género es en la voz pasiva ("las frases son dichas por una persona")


----------



## Usuario123abc

Doraemon- said:


> Ahí no tiene función verbal, sino de adjectivo. Lleva género como lo llevaría "están amarillas" o "están despiertas" (el participio es despertado, no despierto).
> El único caso en que un adjetivo con función verbal puede tener género es en la voz pasiva ("las frases son dichas por una persona")



De todas maneras es verbo.

Si quieres otros ejemplos:

Están enroscad*a*s.
Salid*a*s de la casa, fueron al cine.

Son participios de *verbos*.


----------



## jilar

Usuario123abc said:


> De todas maneras es verbo.


Yo no lo diría así, ser, lo que se dice ser, la función en la frase, es lo ya dicho, adjetivo.

Podrías decir que son adjetivos que derivan de un verbo. ¿Cómo? Usando su participio.

El chico se ha cansado (participio de cansar, cansado con función verbal)
El chico está cansado (del participio de cansar, pero cansado aquí es adjetivo). Igual que puedes decir: El chico está feliz/alegre/triste ... (son adjetivos)


----------



## Usuario123abc

jilar said:


> Yo no lo diría así, ser, lo que se dice ser, la función en la frase, es lo ya dicho, adjetivo.
> 
> Podrías decir que son adjetivos que derivan de un verbo. ¿Cómo? Usando su participio.
> 
> El chico se ha cansado (participio de cansar, cansado con función verbal)
> El chico está cansado (del participio de cansar, pero cansado aquí es adjetivo). Igual que puedes decir: El chico está feliz/alegre/triste ... (son adjetivos)



Esa es otra cuestión discutida. En este tema lo he planteado. 
Yo adopté la postura sugerida por el usuario *swift*.

Si el estado es producto de una acción previa, los tomo como verbales, si es una propiedad del objeto, como adjetivos.


----------



## jilar

Otra forma de verlo es:
Con un adjetivo, usando el participio, puedes saber el género del sujeto, tal que;
Está cansada = Sabemos que el sujeto es femenino.
Está cansado = Masculino.

Cuando el participio actúa como tal, esto es, tiene la función verbal, no cambia:
El chico ha dormido todo el día.
La chica ha dormido más que el chico ... ¿cuánto ha dormido la chica? 

Sea masculino o femenino el sujeto, ambos han realizado la misma acción (han dormido), pero han estado en diferente situación, porque él ha estado dormid*o*, y ella ha estado dormid*a.*

O lo que indica Doraemon:
(El chico) es amad*o* por su amante. (La chica) es amad*a* por su amante.

Del amante no sabemos su género en ninguna de las dos anteriores, podríamos suponer que al chico lo ama una chica, y lo contrario para la chica, pero no es seguro.
Pero lo cierto es que ante; es amado, sabemos que el receptor de esa acción es masculino, y ante; es amada, pues femenino.


----------



## Usuario123abc

jilar said:


> O lo que indica Doraemon:
> (El chico) es amad*o* por su amante. (La chica) es amad*a* por su amante.
> 
> Del amante no sabemos su género en ninguna de las dos anteriores, podríamos suponer que al chico lo ama una chica, y lo contrario para la chica, pero no es seguro.
> Pero lo cierto es que ante; es amado, sabemos que el receptor de esa acción es masculino, y ante; es amada, pues femenino.



Bueno, ahí en la voz pasiva hay otro ejemplo de género en el verbo, porque ¿no me vas a decir que "es *amada* por él" es adjetivo?


----------



## jilar

O no nos explicamos bien o no nos entiendes bien.
No, no hay OTRO ejemplo de género en el verbo. Ya que es el único caso, como te dijo Doraemon, en la voz pasiva.

En cualquier otro caso, cuando veas por ejemplo, cansado o cansada, será adjetivo, sin más. No puedes decir, "_De todas maneras es verbo.", _tras la explicación que te han dado.


----------



## Usuario123abc

jilar said:


> O no nos explicamos bien o no nos entiendes bien.
> No, no hay OTRO ejemplo de género en el verbo. Ya que es el único caso, como te dijo Doraemon, en la voz pasiva.
> 
> En cualquier otro caso, cuando veas por ejemplo, cansado o cansada, será adjetivo, sin más. No puedes decir, "_De todas maneras es verbo.", _tras la explicación que te han dado.



Hay algunos verbos que tienen dos participios, como elegido/electo, otros tienen un adjetivo que no es igual que el participio, como el ejemplo de Doraemon despertado/despierto, pero hay muchos que son exactamente iguales el participio que cuando éste se usa adjetivando (probablemente la mayoría).

Muchos de esos mismos participios/adjetivos además se usan como sustantivos.
Habían *muerto*.
Estaban *muertos*.
Contaron sus *muertos*.

En el DLE, dice:

participio:

2. m. Gram. Forma no personal *del verbo*, asimilada frecuentemente al adjetivo en su funcionamiento gramatical, *que es susceptible de recibir marcas de género y número* y de participar en la formación de pasivas y otras perífrasis verbales.


----------



## Usuario123abc

El asunto de los participios con función de adjetivos es otro "problema".
Por un lado porque no veo una regla clara para determinar cuando es participio y cuando es adjetivo, más que todo debido a las diferentes perífrasis verbales.

Lo que estoy catalogando es un texto larguísimo, de unas 700.000 palabras. Trato de hacerlo lo más posible en forma automatizada, con un programa y creando reglas, pero al final gran parte lo termino teniendo que revisar a mano.

Lo de catalogar todos los adjetivos verbales como participio (lo que estoy haciendo ahora) no me hace mucha gracia, ya que hay algunos casos donde claramente son adjetivos con lemas propios, pero en muchos otros creo que perfectamente pueden ser puestos juntos con el lema del verbo.

No sé como hacer con eso, por ahora están todos como participio.
En el DLE no salen todos los participios como adjetivos, sino solo algunos, por ejemplo *alisado* no sale como adjetivo.
¿Habrá alguna regla para determinar eso?


----------



## soplamocos

El tema con los participios es que junto con los gerundios y los infinitivos pueden tomarse como una clase diferente de palabra: los verboides. Pero esta clase se basa en un criterio sintáctico, no morfológico.


----------



## jilar

Usuario123abc said:


> ...
> Lo que estoy catalogando es un texto larguísimo, de unas 700.000 palabras. Trato de hacerlo lo más posible en forma automatizada, con un programa y creando reglas, pero al final gran parte lo termino teniendo que revisar a mano.
> 
> ...


Vasta y difícil tarea (no debe sorprenderte que un examen humano es lo ideal, ahí tenemos los traductores automáticos, que fallan), no lo dudo, pero tienes que pensar si esa catalogación es bajo un análisis morfológico o uno sintáctico, o ambos a la vez, o sea, morfosintáctico.
Análisis.Morfológico

Ya hay herramientas que permiten esto Analizador y desambiguador morfosintáctico | Stilus
Prueba con frases tal como:
La madre ha dormido al bebé.
El bebé está dormido.
El bebé fue dormido por la madre.
El bebé está durmiendo.

Suerte ... y al toro


----------



## Usuario123abc

Hola jilar:

Sería análisis morfológico.
Ese programa que linkeaste parece muy bueno. Yo usé otro que se llama Freeling.

El tema es que no es perfecto y si uno quiere que todo quede bien hay muchas cosas que hay que terminar revisándolas a mano.
Inclusive haciéndolo a mano es difícil a veces determinar ciertas cosas, y son motivo de mis preguntas acá.

Saludos.


----------



## Doraemon-

Usuario123abc said:


> De todas maneras es verbo.
> 
> Si quieres otros ejemplos:
> 
> Están enroscadas.
> Salidas de la casa, fueron al cine.
> 
> Son participios de verbos.



¡NO! No son verbos. Casi cualquier verbo puede adjetivizarse mediante su participio (o substantivizarse mediante el infinitivo), pero aquí no tiene función de verbo.
En "estoy cansado", "cansado" es un adjetivo, no un verbo, con la misma función gramatical que otros adjetivos como "estoy hambriento", "estoy moreno" o "estoy vivo" (o con cualquier participio: "estoy abstraído", "estoy deprimido"...). Salvo que sabemos que proviene de un verbo, es gramaticalmente indistinguible de cualquier adjetivo que no lo haga. Es exactamente igual que en "es una persona cansada, siempre está durmiendo". Ahí no tiene nada de verbo.
El participio es gramaticalmente parte del verbo cuando está en una forma compuesta o en voz pasiva. Si no actúa como adjetivo.
Si buscas "cansado, da" en la RAE aparece claramente como adjetivo (que proviene del verbo cansar): Solicitud rechazada


----------



## Usuario123abc

Doraemon- said:


> ¡NO! No son verbos. Casi cualquier verbo puede adjetivizarse mediante su participio (o substantivizarse mediante el infinitivo), pero aquí no tiene función de verbo.
> En "estoy cansado", "cansado" es un adjetivo, no un verbo, con la misma función gramatical que otros adjetivos como "estoy hambriento", "estoy moreno" o "estoy vivo" (o con cualquier participio: "estoy abstraído", "estoy deprimido"...). Salvo que sabemos que proviene de un verbo, es gramaticalmente indistinguible de cualquier adjetivo que no lo haga. Es exactamente igual que en "es una persona cansada, siempre está durmiendo". Ahí no tiene nada de verbo.
> El participio es gramaticalmente parte del verbo cuando está en una forma compuesta o en voz pasiva. Si no actúa como adjetivo.
> Si buscas "cansado, da" en la RAE aparece claramente como adjetivo (que proviene del verbo cansar): Solicitud rechazada



Hay muchos participios que en la RAE no aparecen como adjetivos específicamente, por ejemplo: enroscado, temido, amparado, terminado.

¿Según tú cuál sería la regla para diferenciar adjetivos de participios?
Se me ocurre: si están precedidos por el verbo *haber* son participios (y a la vez deberían estar todos en singular y género masculino), si están precedidos por el verbo *ser* hay que ver si la oración expresa que se llevó a cabo una acción, en ese caso son participios, si no, si expresa una propiedad del objeto, son adjetivos, y en este caso pueden tener género y número.
Los precedidos por el verbo *estar* no sé...
Los que no están precedidos por ninguno de esos verbos, son adjetivos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Doraemon- said:


> El participio es gramaticalmente parte del verbo cuando está en una *forma compuesta* o en *voz pasiva*. Si no, actúa como adjetivo.





Usuario123abc said:


> ¿Según tú cuál sería la regla para diferenciar adjetivos de participios


Hola.

Con permiso de Doraemon-, la regla ya la dejó absolutamente clara en el mensaje que citabas, Usuario123abc, la remarco en negrita.
Saludos


----------



## Usuario123abc

Lo que estoy queriendo entender es una regla clara (o un conjunto de ellas) para poder diferenciar *en la práctica* cuando una palabra debe ser considerada un participio y cuando un adjetivo.

Por otro lado también veo que en el DLE no están todos los participios como adjetivos, y eso me llama también la atención.

*Supresión de comentarios inapropiados y ajenos al tema. Muchas gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## jilar

Usuario123abc said:


> ...
> Los precedidos por el verbo *estar* no sé...


Adjetivo, puro y duro.

María-Juan está cansada-o/enfrascada-o/felicitada-o/muerta-o/asombrada-o/enfadada-o/dormida-o ... feliz/triste/hambrienta-o/alegre ...


----------



## Jonno

Usuario123abc said:


> Por otro lado también veo que en el DLE no están todos los participios como adjetivos, y eso me llama también la atención.


El diccionario no contiene todas las palabras validas, es normal. ¿Tienes algún ejemplo de uso de participio como adjetivo que no venga en el DLE, para poder valorarlo?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

*Nota de moderación*

En vista que el tema que originó la apertura de este hilo ya ha sido discutido ampliamente y que gran parte de comentarios no tienen nada que ver con la duda inicial planteada, debemos cerrar este hilo.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus participaciones.


*Ayutuxtepeque*
*Moderador*


----------

